# Whaling



## johnnie (Mar 9, 2008)

Any old whalers still around? I went on the 60/61 season. I sailed to South Georgia on the Southern Harvester And joined the tanker Southern Opal as deck boy. We were a skeleton crew cleaning the tanks to take whale oil ,the bosun was from Dunbar and the captains name was Bakey. The Southern Opal had an extra deck built on the tank deck to take the whalers on South Georgia home at the end of the season and did she roll.


----------

